# Fixed Costs Program & Equity Buyback offer in presentation



## Dirtfarmer (Jul 12, 2020)

We just had an owner's update meeting and were told that Diamond was now offering a Fixed Costs Program to help reduce maintenance fees and they were offering an equity buyback option.  For an additional "fee" you could receive these options.  Under it you would get a credit based on your points that could be used to reduce your maintenance fees.  Also as part of this, you could get out of your timeshare after 3 years and get your "Equity" back.  After agreeing to it, I came back and started to research it.  After researching Diamond's recent owner benefits, I do not see anything about these reflected in there.  The rep said this program was offered in the fall and that we had missed the signup but we could file a complaint (since we had not been contacted) and still be offered the program.  We have been told so many lies by their salespersons over the years and this sounds like another one.  Does anyone have any similar experiences as this?  Any information would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 13, 2020)

Dirtfarmer said:


> We just had an owner's update meeting and were told that Diamond was now offering a Fixed Costs Program to help reduce maintenance fees and they were offering an equity buyback option.  For an additional "fee" you could receive these options.  Under it you would get a credit based on your points that could be used to reduce your maintenance fees.  Also as part of this, you could get out of your timeshare after 3 years and get your "Equity" back.  After agreeing to it, I came back and started to research it.  After researching Diamond's recent owner benefits, I do not see anything about these reflected in there.  The rep said this program was offered in the fall and that we had missed the signup but we could file a complaint (since we had not been contacted) and still be offered the program.  We have been told so many lies by their salespersons over the years and this sounds like another one.  Does anyone have any similar experiences as this?  Any information would be greatly appreciated!!!!



This is very simple. You don’t have to overthink this.
1.   There is no equity in your Diamond timeshare points. Look on Redweek and people are giving them away for free.
2.   The fee is you buying more points.
3. Your maintenance fees are not reduced. In fact, they will increase because you will have more points. What they mean by your fees will reduce is that your maintenance fee per point will be less. An example is if the collection fee is $230 and you have 10,000 points then your maintenance fee is .023mf/pt. However, if the collection fee is $230 and you have 15000 points then the fee is .015mf/pt. I just created this as a simple example to help you understand what DR’s thinking is. Don’t fall for their ploy to squeeze you for more of your hard earned dollars.  Take this from a person who actually likes his ownership with them.


----------



## Dirtfarmer (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks for confirming what I thought after researching this some.  I prepared the rescission letter this evening to mail tomorrow.  It is absolutely amazing how their sales pitch can take the facts and twist them in their favor to try and sell.  Thanks again for your response.  Craig


----------



## DRIless (Jul 13, 2020)

Dirtfarmer said:


> We just had an owner's update meeting and were told that Diamond was now offering a Fixed Costs Program to help reduce maintenance fees and they were offering an equity buyback option.  For an additional "fee" you could receive these options.  Under it you would get a credit based on your points that could be used to reduce your maintenance fees.  Also as part of this, you could get out of your timeshare after 3 years and get your "Equity" back.  After agreeing to it, I came back and started to research it.  After researching Diamond's recent owner benefits, I do not see anything about these reflected in there.  The rep said this program was offered in the fall and that we had missed the signup but we could file a complaint (since we had not been contacted) and still be offered the program.  We have been told so many lies by their salespersons over the years and this sounds like another one.  Does anyone have any similar experiences as this?  Any information would be greatly appreciated!!!!


Run Forrest Run
I just completed a DRI owner's update, called by the 'Concierge' who twisted my arm with a $150 debit card three days before check-in.  When the salesperson finally recognized me behind the mask he got up to 'check my data' and I never saw him again.  Sat for a few minutes, then someone else came and took me to gifting.  I must not look like a sucker with a mask on.


----------



## goose1963 (Jul 13, 2020)

Wow I need to get one of those masks  I think I must have the “sucker look” in those meetings!!!


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 13, 2020)

goose1963 said:


> Wow I need to get one of those masks  I think I must have the “sucker look” in those meetings!!!



Don’t feel bad. You’re not alone. That’s a look that’s shared by many.  This song sums it up.





__





						song everybody plays the fool - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------

